# ufc 200



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2016)

Daniel Cormier vs. Jon Jones
Brock lesnar vs mark hunt
José Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar
Travis Browne vs. Cain Velasquez
Thiago Santos vs Gegard Mousasi
Joe Lauzon vs Diego Sanchez
Kelvin Gastelum vs. Johnny Hendricks
Takanori Gomi vs. Jim Miller
sage northcutt vs.  Enrique Marin
cat zingano vs julianna pena
 Miesha Tate vs. Amanda Nunes
Rapahel Assuncao vs. TJ Dillashaw

Ill add more fights as there called..What do you guys think?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2016)

Im thinking a big womens fight is gonna happen between holm,tate rousey,cyborg.not in that order


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 1, 2016)

nice card!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2016)

ken Sass said:


> nice card!



it is a nice card but no belts on the line..Im hoping this will still change and we will get some champs in there


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm actually liking this card as well


----------



## goodfella (Apr 1, 2016)

Badass card! Best I've seen in a long time that's actually made sense! Badass to see Gomi fighting again!


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 1, 2016)

The main event and co-main event are sick rematches


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 1, 2016)

The fireball fighting again is badass.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 1, 2016)

Aldo / Edgar is for the interim title which McGregor may end up never defending.

Rematching McGregor / Diaz at 170 only makes sense if they're planning to match McGregor up with a returning GSP (who was ringside for their 1st fight), else I dont see any need for an immediate rematch between those two at that weight. Fight should have been at 155, IMO.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 1, 2016)

I can't wait for this. Stoked!

Especially 
Brown and Cain
Louzon and Sanchez

They have some good title fights coming up.


----------



## Dex (Apr 1, 2016)

Conor is going to try again at 170? Maybe he can put on some weight by the fight. He will look like a fool if he loses again. Another good payday for Nate though.


----------



## Maijah (Apr 1, 2016)

I wanna see Lauzon vs. Sanchez


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2016)

Robbie Lawler vs. Georges St. Pierre being discussed ...now thats what im talking about!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2016)

bj penn got me with the april fools today..he announced he was fighting gsp at 200...little hawaiian fukker


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2016)

crazy robbie vs gsp would be a co main event to conor nate


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2016)

cormier is injured ..mayb they will put jones on 200 if he doesnt stay on the card.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2016)

Fawkin 'ell...just saw this...

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15116018/daniel-cormier-injured-rematch-jon-jones-ufc-197


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow

"a lower leg injury" serious enough for DC to pull out of the fight is likely not going to put him in a better place to step up and go in July for 200.  He could be healed but left without a proper camp.


Im Dana White for the day.  

Who should step in to replace Cormier
*Anthony Johnson
*GTex
*Sugar Rashad
*Let him fight Josh Barnett or other HW (I would like to see this)
*Which Ring Girl do I invite over

Seriously, this complicates a lot of stuff for UFC


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2016)

I would like to see aj go in..Is jones gonna stay on the card?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Wow
> 
> "a lower leg injury" serious enough for DC to pull out of the fight is likely not going to put him in a better place to step up and go in July for 200.  He could be healed but left without a proper camp.
> 
> ...



I'd be interested in Rumble vs Bones.

The answer to the ring girl question is a bit more tricky...I'd lean towards Brittany cuz' she's clearly a dirty, dirty girl and in need of a  proper spanking.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would like to see aj go in..Is jones gonna stay on the card?



I have no idea BB. It's probably going to be hard to find someone to fight him on fairly short notice. The guy is dangerous as hell.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2016)

cat vs pena added


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I have no idea BB. It's probably going to be hard to find someone to fight him on fairly short notice. The guy is dangerous as hell.



jones is staying on the card..willing to fight hw or lw..after being fukked with by that pig and spending time in jail...Its time  to beat someones ass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2016)

Jon Jones vs Ovince Saint Preux


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

yoel romero was caught using  Ibutamoren. He fought it and got only 6 months


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2016)

ferguson injury out for khabib fight..dammit!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2016)

Jon Jones' court appearance.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Jon Jones' court appearance.


nobodys trying to fuk jon jones in the ass while he was in jail I can promise u that bahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 6, 2016)

khabib vs dos angos for 200 would be great


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 7, 2016)

Miesha Tate vs. Amanda Nunes added to the card


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 10, 2016)

frank mir pinched for tbol..says he ate meat that was laced with tbol lol...


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> frank mir pinched for tbol..says he ate meat that was laced with tbol lol...



Saw that one...sez he'll retire? Ate meat laced with TBOL? Which restaurant is he dining at? I need to know...for science...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 10, 2016)

I feel bad for Mir.

Im trying to find the courage to ask where to find meat laced with Tbol with out getting sexually harassed by the beloved booty bandits of our community!


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 10, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> frank mir pinched for tbol..says he ate meat that was laced with tbol lol...




what a dipstick...........


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 10, 2016)

War Jr Dos Santos he looks pretty good today

......so far


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> War Jr Dos Santos he looks pretty good today
> 
> ......so far



JDS throwing kicks?!?  *faints*

He looked amazing, best outing for him in sometime. He kept Ben at range, great head movement, showed a brilliant jab to both head & body and kept a pace that Ben could not. 

Dat wheel kick doe...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> JDS throwing kicks?!?  *faints*
> 
> He looked amazing, best outing for him in sometime. He kept Ben at range, great head movement, showed a brilliant jab to both head & body and kept a pace that Ben could not.
> 
> Dat wheel kick doe...



Plus he did not allow himself to be backed up on the cage.

More combos, leg kicks and some elbows and he's the champ again. period.

Got to throw elbows on the true HWs save those hands Jr.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 20, 2016)

Conor's out................ Retired.

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15272422/conor-mcgregor-tweets-decided-retire-young


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

conor doesnt wanna get slapped again..


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 20, 2016)

UFC is nothing more than a drama show.....Dana White has failed the past few years at promoting....He put all his chips on McGregor and now that looks like a very stupid bet.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

who ever manages conor fukked up by letting him fight a much bigger nate..he fukked up his career


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 20, 2016)

Conor manages conor, he has 2 big of a ego to let someone else call the shots......One of the most over rated fighters the UFC has ever seen


----------



## Dex (Apr 20, 2016)

He can't retire though. He will blow through that money faster than a NBA player and will need to fight again.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 20, 2016)

The guy is not very bright, doesnt matter how much money he gets, he will blow it away....


----------



## Dex (Apr 20, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> The guy is not very bright, doesnt matter how much money he gets, he will blow it away....



Well, he isn't dumb. He is the only fighter to earn that much money. I think he earned more than Anderson did in his career and he was champion for about 8 years.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 20, 2016)

no fukking way he retires..this is a trick some how..I bet gsp will headline 200 now


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 20, 2016)

Agreed, this is all bullocks. Either a leverage tactic to squeeze more money out of Dana or just a PR stunt.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 20, 2016)

Dana getting stern with Connor? BS. I don't know for sure but here are some strong possibilities.

*Scheduled drug test upon arrival 
*Dana trying to prevent another loss

Money could be an issue and good for Dana if so. Connors brand is a bit tarnished. He fukin quit in the Diaz fight. I think Dana knows Conner gets another loss. 

Conner talks a lot now it's his turn to be handed humble pie and he wants to skip the pressers? Good for Dana like him or not, that's why he is the boss.


----------



## Milo (Apr 20, 2016)

It's a way of Dana protecting his boy tbh... He doesn't want him to get 2-0'd by Diaz. Accomplishes 2 things- makes it look like he doesn't coddle Connor and keeps a firm stance with all fighters, and at the same time keeps Connor from getting knocked out without it looking cowardly.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 21, 2016)

Dex said:


> Well, he isn't dumb. He is the only fighter to earn that much money. I think he earned more than Anderson did in his career and he was champion for about 8 years.



Maybe in the UFC (MMA)....... there's at least a dozen boxers crushing that kind of loot


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 21, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Conor manages conor, he has 2 big of a ego to let someone else call the shots......One of the most over rated fighters the UFC has ever seen



This is going to be a problem with the UFC going forward. Most MMArtists have a trainer and a promoter (UFC). No need for a manager when the UFC tells you who to fight. Conor fuccked his career up - I'd like to see if guys start hiring managers... we'll know if guys start turning down fights


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2016)

nate diaz fukked up conors whole world..hahaha happy 420


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 21, 2016)

I agree 100%, fighters dont pick their fights, Dana does and always has....After every fight the winner is always kissing ass to Dana to get a title fight or to fight the next best guy.....Dana controls who fights who and how much they get.  It wasnt too long ago the story broke that the ugly looking ring girls who are worthless and not needed were making more per event than the fighters....





TheLupinator said:


> This is going to be a problem with the UFC going forward. Most MMArtists have a trainer and a promoter (UFC). No need for a manager when the UFC tells you who to fight. Conor fuccked his career up - I'd like to see if guys start hiring managers... we'll know if guys start turning down fights


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 21, 2016)

A manager would help with anything outside of the UFC, this includes movies, commercials, magazine interviews, public appearances....Anything that deals with making money.....For most a manager is not needed, but for McGregor I guarantee he has one, some bar in Ireland has McGregor on their payroll as a spokeperson.....




TheLupinator said:


> This is going to be a problem with the UFC going forward. Most MMArtists have a trainer and a promoter (UFC). No need for a manager when the UFC tells you who to fight. Conor fuccked his career up - I'd like to see if guys start hiring managers... we'll know if guys start turning down fights


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 21, 2016)

General Mills could hire him to pitch Lucky Charms!


----------



## Dex (Apr 21, 2016)

TheLupinator said:


> Maybe in the UFC (MMA)....... there's at least a dozen boxers crushing that kind of loot



Oh I know boxing is ridiculous. You only need one title fight. I was speaking of UFC and how they are all underpaid. Conor is doing well but Dana is still getting way too much and giving the average fighter enough to rent a crappy apartment.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 25, 2016)

McGregor now sez he's back on the card for UFC 200. 

This was all bullocks, just a publicity stunt.


----------



## Milo (Apr 25, 2016)

All that hokus pokus to get choked out yet again by Diaz.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 25, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> McGregor now sez he's back on the card for UFC 200.
> 
> This was all bullocks, just a publicity stunt.



I think he is high.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 25, 2016)

Dana white just said he is NOT back on the card and they haven't met with McGregor or his manager since the first fallout. White says he has no idea why McGregor would tweet something like that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2016)

I dont trust dana ,mac,or the ufc...this is all some kinda stunt to promote the card


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 25, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I think he is high.



He & Nate both


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 26, 2016)

I dont think its a publicity stunt.  Connor may get his way but those that have bucked the UFC in the past havent fared well. Randy and Tito come to mind.

Dana is the President but the Fertitas call the shots and pay the bills.  If Im in their shoes with all the anti trust lawsuits, class action law suits they have looming Im throwing a wet blanket on this NOW.  Connor makes the UFC lots of money but lets be real here, they are not a struggling promotion anymore.  Their brand, its presentation and the fighters fulfilling their obligations is their bread and butter.  Long term precedents being set of letting a fighter call the shots will not happen for very long.  And if its true that Connor tried to hijack the card and demand more money then throw him to Edgar and teach him a lesson.  Then youve got Ariel Helwani out there acting like Norma Rae and calling for a collective bargaining agreement (Union).  Bullshit.   Fans will get hosed in the end and I doubt Connor gives a fuk about the other fighters pay so this is not a battle cry for higher wages.  

Part of the reason he gets the coin he earns is his ability to promote thats part of the show dont start crying now.  Move your camp to LA and train.  Iceland?  Like I said I seriously think he is high he certainly doesnt appear to be this stupid.

UFC may cave and let him fight but dont count on it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2016)

the ufc will sell their own mother for profit..My bet is mac will fight


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 27, 2016)

Jones v DC for headliner

Looks like a great card. Can't wait for Cain v Browne


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2016)

damn fine card


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> frank mir pinched for tbol..says he ate meat that was laced with tbol lol...



Where can I find said meat?!


----------



## automatondan (Apr 28, 2016)

Sorry If I offend anyone, but Nate Diaz is a little bitch with ILS, I cant stand him and I want to choke him out. He is probably my least favorite person in the world...


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 28, 2016)

This card has taken a turn for the better.


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Its a worse card without him


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 28, 2016)

schultz1 said:


> Its a worse card without him



SHULTZ you MF what's up!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Apr 28, 2016)

Schultz has been doing an even gheyer version of Crossfit call Cross-stitch


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 28, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Schultz has been doing an even gheyer version of Crossfit call Cross-stitch



I tried that and hurt my shoulder.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 28, 2016)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Schultz has been doing an even gheyer version of Crossfit call Cross-stitch



Can I still kipp my pull-ups?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2016)

Rapahel Assuncao vs. TJ Dillashaw in the works for 200


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2016)

brock lesnar added to ufc 200


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2016)

brock vs hunt


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 6, 2016)

now thats a fight 





Bro Bundy said:


> Robbie Lawler vs. Georges St. Pierre being discussed ...now thats what im talking about!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> brock vs hunt



Respect for Lesnar stepping in the cage with Hunt. Here's hoping this won't be 3 rounds of Brock trapped in Hunt's closed guard.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2016)

hunts gonna ko him.Before ufc 200 we are all gonna place or pics.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 7, 2016)

So anyone surprised by Helwani getting a perma ban for breaking this news (Lesnar return) 4 hrs before. Fox fired him for similar instances. 

It's my understanding that the press often gets a heads up so they can prep and report/promote.  I guess Ariel decided he would make it a "scoop" again and the UFC took his crediantials and banned him for life. Kind of harsh IMO but not smart on his part... Biting the hand and all. I also think AH had been trying to make a martyr of himself for a minute. Dumb A$$ move IMO. 

Thoughts or do you give a _____


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2016)

helwani had it coming...Ufc wanted to make a big thing out of brocks return and he fukked it up..


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> helwani had it coming...Ufc wanted to make a big thing out of brocks return and he fukked it up..



I listen to his podcast every week. This is the first UFC he had attended in a while, Its possible he knew it was coming and was absent after Fox pinked him.


----------



## Dex (Jun 12, 2016)

Poor Brock. Why can't they give him someone like Struve? Brock can't handle a half-powered Hunt punch.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 12, 2016)

Dex said:


> Poor Brock. Why can't they give him someone like Struve? Brock can't handle a half-powered Hunt punch.



Yeah thats what I was thinking.  They are both in hot water.  I dont see Hunt sprawling his way out of too many take downs from a 280 lber.  But Hunt is deadly man.  Im going to be watching this one.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 12, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I listen to his podcast every week. This is the first UFC he had attended in a while, Its possible he knew it was coming and was absent after Fox pinked him.



I wonder about the whole "Banned for Life" bullocks. Dana's prone to hyperbole and Helwani's an intelligent voice and good for the sport. He fawked up for sure, but I'd not be surprised to see him back before long.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2016)

chad minnie mendez flagged for doping


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2016)

helwani got back into the ufc because he wasnt told it was a secret by the ufc.If he was told not tom report it and still did the fertittas would have dug a hole in the desert for helwani


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn there is a lot going on right now we need a shout box just to keep up.

Chad needs to leave TAM and go to Jacksons or Elevation in CO before he gets too old.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 13, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I listen to his podcast every week. This is the first UFC he had attended in a while, Its possible he knew it was coming and was absent after Fox pinked him.



I sorta have to also say that he probably knew it was coming and just said F these guys. Pretty low move to ban him for life but ever since fox has gotten involved it's seems to be the norm now in how they handle some people. The dude is a nerd, but he does a pretty damn good job at what he does, specially with his reporting style of questions ect. He would always be the one asking the questions everyone else knew not to ask cus it might have been personal or result in some sort of punishment etc but since he was who he was, seemed like could get away with some stuff others couldn't have. 

I'm sure the dude will be more than alright in the end. I recall, I think nike or some other high top company designed a shoe for him (not for marketing/sales) just cause they liked his style of doing stuff. In the end, I hate the UFC more than ever now with how they promote fights or match up fighters. Half of them don't even make sense and this 200 is really the only one I've been excited for, for sometime now.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 6, 2016)

The Outlaw dropping knowledge.  Alvarez and RDA is a great match up.


----------



## Dex (Jul 6, 2016)

Holy crap. Hunt looks tiny next to Brock.


----------

